# Atlantic Coast West France



## misty1 (May 1, 2005)

Plan to do the west coast of france in May for a couple of weeks and use Aires for the first time. Usually hit the bigger sites but going to give Aires a go this year. Appreciate any feedback on must see places and any Aires associated, probably down as far as Bordeux.

I know the west coast got hit hard a few weeks ago but looking to put a bit back in towards local economy.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

West coast of France is a great place for Aires. May is probably a good time to go as it does get very busy in July/August.

I can only give you my experiences from La Rochelle down to Biarittz.

La Rochelle is a great place to visit. There are several Aires to use, one or two near the town centre and one or two out of town. There are also a number of municiple sites to consider. The town itself has a lot to offer, particularly the old town and harbour. The Isle de Re has a few Aires as well, very nice to potter around.

There are dozens of Aires and wild camping spots along the coast towards Royan and beyond. If you are going as far as Bordeaux then head west/south west towards the coast. There are dozens of places to stay Great for cycling, Oysters or just chilling out. There is the largest sand dune in Europe to climb. If you search on the MHF campsite database you will see loads of places.


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

In May you will probably find that a lot of the ports and harbours will allow you to wild camp on the car parking areas.
The French seem quite laid back about this outside of their peak holiday periods in July and August.
We did this at Port Navalho on the Golfe du Morbihan.

There is an Aire near the port at Rochefort approached via the capitiniere but we moved onto another part of the port after a rowdy night . The parking spaces for the aire are just behind Aldi which seemed to attract the local alcoholics.
Interesting town though as it is a historic French naval port so the old (Historic) town is worth a look and the aire is within easy walking distance.

We found another nice Aire at Andernos Les bains on the Bassin d'arachon just behind some oyster farms.

In October we were also able to wild camp in a large forested picnic area at Biscarosse Plage. Follow the signs for camping and Aire.
One word of warning about this one though - you are very close to a military zone and airport. 
We were woken up one morning by test flights and live firing practice with the eurojet fighter - we thought world war three had started at first 8O 
Only other one we know is Ondres Plage a few km north of Biarritz.
The Bourne has been taken out ( probably due to the campsite opening a few miles up the road) but the parking area for MH's is still there ( Behind the hedge on the left of the main car park as you face the cafe/sea)

have a good trip


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Don't miss the Dune de Pyla. There is a very good aire there, carefully placed so that you can do the dune by moonlight or first thing before the masses get there.

It's in the MHF database:

HERE

The aire at Biarritz gets quite busy as people stop there for a day so arrive in good time if you want ot overnight.

We can recommend the aire at the Park and Ride Jean Moulin at La Rochelle- very convenient for town as there is a free bus service or you can hire bikes:

HERE

G


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

All the Aires on these sites here:

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm

http://www.i-campingcar.fr/accueilcartes.htm


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We often go to the Carnac area north of the St Nazaire infamous for the U-boats yards.

On the road between Carnac and Quiberon there are simply loads of free aires/wild camping as well as a super municipal site. Camping is positively encouraged.

Along the road there is a sign to Le Savage Coast. The free camping areas have stunning views and there is usually room along to road.

Any more info PM us.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

You can see the Aire in the back ground, super place lots of room if you go beyond the brick building , all with EHU, someone collects and think it was around 7 Euros


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We have been all the way down from Brest to Biarritz.
Mainly flat take your bikes.
Gulf de Morbihan, La trinite Carnac seem to have a micro climate 
and get more sun than further south. Plenty to do.Vendee a bit like Lincolnshire. Past Bordeaux pine forests everywhere with the odd sunflower field.

Dave p


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Slightly off topic but Michelin produce one of their "green" Guides to the Atlantic coast. It covers a band about 100Km wide from Nantes down to the Spanish border.
No use for aires of course but loads of other useful information.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi,
We visited Ile d'Oleron at the end of April last year. We stayed for three nights at Le Grand Village. There is an 'aire de service' outside of the campsite Municipal Les Pins, but it isn't a camping aire. There is a small camping area on a nearby street 'Rue de Puits Neuf' basically just on street parking marked out for MHs. We parked there the first night.

We parked for the other two nights in a car park, which was just about a mile further along the road, going north from Le Grand Village. I can't remember the name of it, but it was on the left going down to the beach. 
Edit in here, just looked up Google Maps and the car park is on the left at 'Verts Bois' which is signposted well, as I remember it.. 

The weather was amazing and we spent the three days bodyboarding. This is a very 'seaside holiday' place with good cycle tracks and a very long beach, good for walking. It wasn't too busy then and there weren't many MHs there. There is a U Marche and some restaurants in the Village too.

Ca


----------



## stuffed2 (May 9, 2005)

The municipal site in Blaye , the campsite is in the middle of the citadel,
worth a visit .


----------



## Manchego (Sep 26, 2009)

If your a wine lover make point of touring the Medoc. All the great wine chateau. Wonderful area, said to be some of the most valuable agricultural land in the world.


----------

